# can you put a tachometer on any outboard motor?



## fatherfire89 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just purchased a '95 evinrude 50/35 jet and want to mount a tach on the center console.

THANKS!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had built-in tachs on a number of boats... 

Never had a Tiny Tach . Some people recommend them. I think that they can be affixed to any motor by winding a wire around the spark plug wires. 

https://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/index.php

Candidly, I never look at my tach anymore. I can pretty much tell if things are going well by the whine of the engine and by observing the speeds etc. 

If I were analyzing an engine ( which I wouldn't really know how to do ) then, I guess. I'd want a tach


re your wire issues.....Here is a wire gauge/length calculator Hope it helps 
regards, rich

https://boatstuff.awardspace.com/awgcalc.html

I added this ^^^^^^(better boat qauge calculator)


----------



## fatherfire89 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks richg99


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2011)

Tach is the essential way to see if you got the right prop, Im not sure about tinytach, lot of people do use them for sure. Probably what ill do.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't need a tach, I hit the throttle all the way and when I get on plane I cut it back to approx. 3/4 the way open, check the PEE HOLE and let er fly. I look at my GPS to see how fast I'm running.


----------

